# Captain Morgan's sword and an Aquadive



## suddha (Dec 20, 2006)

Spotted this on the Web today from the archaeological dive site of the purported wreck of Captain Morgan's fleet. This is one of the divers holding up a sword they discovered. Unmistakable watch on his wrist... I see a great marketing opportunity here for Aquadive and it could involve rum... ;-)


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very, very cool. Great find!!!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

suddha said:


> Spotted this on the Web today from the archaeological dive site of the purported wreck of Captain Morgan's fleet. This is one of the divers holding up a sword they discovered. Unmistakable watch on his wrist... I see a great marketing opportunity here for Aquadive and it could involve rum... ;-)


That's Fritz Hanselmann. I met him back in April at GUE headquarters, when Jason71 was there taking his Fundamentals course. See this thread:https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/global-underwater-explorers-doxa-672597.html

Fritz works with James Delgado, of the Seahunters, and James hooked Fritz up with DOXA back in April of last year. More about Fritz here:Latest DOXA News

I had heard that Fritz might be getting an Aquadive to test also, so it looks like Aquadive came through.

As far as rum being involved...Captain Morgan Rum is a key sponsor of these expeditions.:-!

*The following as added in by arutlosjr11 ***
*
Check out these videos as well...











http://dsc.discovery.com/adventure/...s-from-wreck-and-we-are-there-pics-video.html

http://www.leeabbamonte.com/central-america/in-search-of-captain-morgan.html

http://txstateu.wordpress.com/2012/07/13/happenings-underwater-archaeology-on-abc/






and for those wanting to visit Fritz's FB page, here is the link...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=6846778


----------



## PloProf Pimp (Aug 9, 2007)

Cool!! Any link to the site where the photo came from?


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

PloProf Pimp said:


> Cool!! Any link to the site where the photo came from?


I don't know about a link, but I'll go one better. Fritz is a friend of mine, so I'll drop him an email and see if he'll stop by the forum with some first hand information. He's a member here, but if he's right in the middle of the expedition, it might take some time. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Suddah :-!..very cool photo indeed!!!


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Fritz307 (Apr 20, 2012)

subkrawler said:


> That's Fritz Hanselmann. I met him back in April at GUE headquarters, when Jason71 was there taking his Fundamentals course. See this thread:https://www.watchuseek.com/f34/global-underwater-explorers-doxa-672597.html
> 
> Fritz works with James Delgado, of the Seahunters, and James hooked Fritz up with DOXA back in April of last year. More about Fritz here:Latest DOXA News
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Thanks for the e-mail Ty, great to hear from you! Yes, that is a 17th century sword covered in coralline concretions and I am wearing a BS300. I'm a huge fan of the watch and I have put it through some serious paces. I'm excited to see future Aquadive models! We will hopefully have a website in the coming months for those of you that want to follow this or other underwater archaeology projects and I'm wrapping up a documentary shoot with the Sundance Channel today in Panama City. If you're interested, check out Jimmy Kimmel Live tonight, tomorrow, and Thursday for separate 90 second clips on the project. Kimmel's sidekick Guillermo came down to Panama and paid me a visit....should be pretty funny...

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## Fritz307 (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh and the wreck is most likely Spanish, one that we found in our search for Morgan's lost ships!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Fritz307 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the e-mail Ty, great to hear from you! Yes, that is a 17th century sword covered in coralline concretions and I am wearing a BS300. I'm a huge fan of the watch and I have put it through some serious paces. I'm excited to see future Aquadive models! We will hopefully have a website in the coming months for those of you that want to follow this or other underwater archaeology projects and I'm wrapping up a documentary shoot with the Sundance Channel today in Panama City. If you're interested, check out Jimmy Kimmel Live tonight, tomorrow, and Thursday for separate 90 second clips on the project. Kimmel's sidekick Guillermo came down to Panama and paid me a visit....should be pretty funny...
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in, and good to see you on the forum. I caught the Jimmy Kimmel part tonight...that was pretty good.:-! The BS300 looked good too.

Glad to know there's a documentary in the works, as I find this stuff super interesting. Also a website is a really great idea.

I know you're wrapping up, and will have tons of info to process once you're back home, but if you get a chance to post some pics, that would be awesome!


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

New videos have been added. See the bottom of original post!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

arutlosjr11 said:


> New videos have been added. See the bottom of original post!


Thanks for the update Ariel...very cool video's my friend :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Can anyone guess the watch that the gentleman is wearing, you get only one guess Capt. Morgan is a hint.


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Can anyone guess the watch that the gentleman is wearing, you get only one guess Capt. Morgan is a hint.


What do we win? Loo


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Can anyone guess the watch that the gentleman is wearing, you get only one guess Capt. Morgan is a hint.


The gentleman (Fritz Hanselmann) is wearing a BS300.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett (Feb 14, 2006)

Correct.


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

W. C. Bartlett said:


> Correct.


Alright Bill, so what did I win?;-)


----------

